# Financial Times Weekend Magazine - family balancing and egg freezing



## John FT ( MEDIA ) (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello - I'm a writer for the Financial Times and I'm working on an article about fertility. 

In particular, I am interested in speaking to people who have been or are considering going abroad for family balancing, and women who have had or are considering freezing their eggs. 

I am keen to hear the reasons why that go beyond the usual sensationalist headlines. 

My contact details: [email protected], or 020 7873 4212, or 07725 219067

Best wishes, 

John


----------

